# Bowden Clown Bike



## happyclark (Feb 25, 2022)

Cleaning up around the shop today and thought I would share this bike with all of you. I wish I knew it’s history but I don’t. It was sold to me a few years back and the person I got it from didn’t know anything about it’s story. I’ve left it as found it’s a conversation piece and is something that brings a smile to most peoples faces when they see it.


----------



## catfish (Feb 25, 2022)

This makes me both happy and sad.


----------



## Rusthound (Feb 25, 2022)

Just goes to prove at one time it was worth nothing and a person just had fun with it.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Feb 25, 2022)

Oh-muh-lord...


----------



## Nashman (Feb 25, 2022)

A creative work of genius!


----------



## HEMI426 (Feb 25, 2022)

Are any of those parts real Bowden parts, some of them look like they would be hard to fab. (make) on a whim.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 25, 2022)

Bowden's are clown bikes even in original shape. I'm surprised they don't have special pedals for the big clown shoes.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 25, 2022)

That bike belongs in a museum.
http://tobysclownfoundation.org/museum.html


----------



## happyclark (Feb 25, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Are any of those parts real Bowden parts, some of them look like they would be hard to fab. (make) on a whim.



Yes it’s a real Bowden guy made the lights more prominent with Pop cans.   🥲


----------



## Maskadeo (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Feb 25, 2022)

Looks like someone went to a lot of trouble to make it unique, when it was already unique to begin with. The "can't leave it alone" syndrome, but they probably had fun doing it.


----------



## Boris (Feb 25, 2022)

What? No Wacky Wheels?


----------



## dasberger (Feb 25, 2022)

happyclark said:


> Yes it’s a real Bowden guy made the lights more prominent with Pop cans.   🥲



That's interesting...  Almost looks like paper mache.  Guess it's filler?


----------



## sccruiser (Feb 25, 2022)

This is the middleweight prototype Pee Wee built before he could afford a ballooner.😉


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## iceman (Feb 26, 2022)

Best Bowden I have ever seen, the only 1 of 1. I would ride it, and smile would never leave my face.


----------

